# Not for the Faint Hearted



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Goodmorning from Monroeville, Pa. I just started this year with a Top Bar Hive. I just got back from a road trip, spent a rainy night in Camden State Park, three nights in Popham Beach and went through York, and saw the lighthouse. It's beautiful.. you're very lucky.
Good luck with the bees and your marriage....have you joined a local beek association?
Carrie


----------



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

I grew up in York, PA. Yes, it is beautiful here - but more and more I wonder why I am in a climate that is cold - we have our furnace on today!!!

Yes, we are members of a local bee club - very helpful. I didn't think beekeeping would be such an art - if we ask 5 people, we get 5 different and often conflicting answers! 

Good luck with your top bar hive - in PA you have nice long summers for honey gathering...probably helps with overwintering.


----------



## gulfbreeze (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome! I too am a new beek... I have three hives. One which I started with a package in April which I Just split a couple of weeks ago. The third is a feral hive that is in a tire with a hive body on top and bottom. Looks kinda funny, but the bees don't mind. I plan to pull it apart in the spring. I hope to make two hives out of it. It is alot of fun. My wife likes the bees too, but from a distance. 

GL,
Mark


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

I can't believe you have your furnace on! Looks like I left right in time! You need a wood stove... It is cool and rainy here and I haven't been in the hive for over a week, but this year has been the same, and I don't hold out alot of hope for the bees to store enough honey this first year. I'll just have to wait to see how they do...


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

FURNACE ON!!!
Its 5 o'clock here and still in the mid 90's. You are soooo lucky.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Update for here in Pgh Pa area. Weather just fine after the rain. Fantastic evening. Went in to see the bees in the TBH and they are capping off some honey, finally looks good for winter. Hope you get a warm up there in Maine!!


----------



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

WODSTOVE ON NOW. 55 degrees. Heavy rains. The girls are clustered inside and not moving even a wing beat. Tomorrow - back to the low 70s and no humidity. Thank goodness!!! Let's hope for a strong goldenrod and aster flowering!!


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

BarbieandKen, I am not surprised to hear you have your heat on. I'm near Freeport, on the other side of Portland, and I momentarily entertained the notion of firing up the woodstove. But I simply refuse to light it in August, so here I sit in sweatpants and sweatshirt! Crazy? You bet! I recall lighting the stove in July during that miserably cold, rainy spell we had. 

Well, enjoy the warmth of your hearth. I'll sit here being stubborn (but really, it's not too bad if you layer up! ). 

P.S. HAB....in the 90's? That's insane!!!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Barbie and Ken, welcome

Yes we've got ourselves a cold snap. 
stinkin mites and stinkin disease don't give a darn. 
Time to think about treating,
Time to get on out there and get the bees ready for winter. 

Pull honey on your production hives now (tomorrow or next weekend) and get the first round of mite treatments on. and then keep it going. 

Bee well, 
-Erin


----------

